# My favorite FOTD with Blue Brown and Brill



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry for all the pics, I got a little camera crazy lol 

Face: MAC N25 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer and Orgasm blush
Lips: MAC Impish with Rimmel East End Snob over top










Eyes:
UD Oil Slick on outer corners
MAC Brill on inner corners
True Colors Iridescent Green Powder (that I forgot the name of) over top of Brill and to line the bottom inner corners
MAC Blue Brown on outer corners and wet to line
Maybelline Great Lengths mascara *whew!*















Sorry the eyes are kind of complicated! I'll do another look with Blue Brown soon by itself, as it's one of my favorite pigments! If any of you ladies has trouble with it turning red on you, try a black shadow base underneath! It makes a lovely funky smokey eye that way!

Oh yeah, sorry for the crazy hair I was experimenting lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2005)

Crazy hair?? Hello? ITS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Crazy hair?? Hello? ITS GORGEOUS!!_

 
ITA!! Looks great! I was just thinking how pretty your hair looked! 
Love the eyes too


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks so much PrettyKitty and Mac_Obsession! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looked crazy in person! I guess I am not used to wavy hair! My hair is naturally very straight! I kinda wanted it to look like this:






But I had to use a curling iron and it took like 20 minutes!


----------



## mj (Jun 8, 2005)

your makeup and your hair look gorgeous!  i think it came pretty close to the picture too.  <3


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks mj! :-D


----------



## nyanko (Jun 8, 2005)

wow nice hair. wish i could get mine like that. im inept at hair =/ nice e/s too


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Zena :-D! You should see it now lol it's already straight again


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 8, 2005)

I was just thinking what everyone else was too, the hair is great, and I love the eye colors- very pretty!.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nyanko* 
_wow nice hair. wish i could get mine like that. im inept at hair =/ nice e/s too_

 
Thanks nyanko! You can do it too! I just used a curling iron, but I wrapped pieces of hair around it without closing it! It was time consuming tho!

Thank you melozburngr!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 9, 2005)

I LOVE it! The eyes are soooo pretty. My hair is naturally straight too but I just don't brush it after I shower because I'm lazy. Voila, wavy hair!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 9, 2005)

ur hair is GORGEOUS! love the makeup!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 9, 2005)

HOTTIE


----------



## rachie (Jun 9, 2005)

u have amazing eyes!


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

Your hair looks cute and I dont mind seeing more pictures of you *g*!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I will have to do my hair like that more often!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 9, 2005)

You are so gorgeous!  I love this look on you....


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 9, 2005)

yay!! now i know what to do with that pigment!! woot!! u look beautiful!! great job


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Yay! Thank you! I loooove Blue Brown! It looks awesome as a lipgloss, e/s and liner! Isn't a very good cheek color though lol. Seriously though it makes me so sad that everyone hates it lol. The black or grey e/s base thing works I promise.


----------



## breathless (Oct 17, 2005)

aww! your hair is too cute!


----------



## Sanne (Oct 17, 2005)

it's gorgeous!!! Bluebrown is my new love!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 17, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 17, 2005)

gorrjrusssss as always


----------



## Bianca (Oct 17, 2005)

Do you ever look bad?


----------



## Joke (Oct 17, 2005)

Gorgeous! And your hair is so pretty!


----------



## firefly (Oct 17, 2005)

this is probably my favorite look of yours so far! you look so naturally pretty and blue brown looks great on you! I also love ur messy waves-sooo pretty!!


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Oct 17, 2005)

i LOVE your hair like that


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh wow this is an old one haha. I don't like my face in these. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 17, 2005)

Your hair is the sex in this picture...or maybe it's b/c you just got done having sex, LOL! Just kidding! It does look great though, and so does your makeup!!


----------



## Vanessa Is Awesome (Oct 17, 2005)

That look is the total package. Everything is perfect, the hair, the eyes n the skin. Fabulous!


----------



## lover* (Oct 17, 2005)

You are hella gorgeous.  Good job!


----------



## angela (Oct 17, 2005)

this is soooo pretty. seriously. i never thought of putting those two colors together! sort of reminds me of a nicer version of club. your such an inspiration!


----------



## Bexx (Oct 18, 2005)

So well done and your hair looks HAWT. Geez that eye combo is gorge! Nice job hun!


----------



## nerdalicious (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh my GOD, Ash. Your hair is so friggin gorgeous. I want to make a wig of your hair because mine looks like ass. It looks NOTHING like that when I curl it! Oh, and the makeup looks great too, as always.


----------



## orodwen (Oct 22, 2005)

Sexay Sexay Sexay!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 22, 2005)

Very pretty as always! I have to try this


----------



## Lil' Angel (Oct 24, 2005)

i just bought blue/brown pigment today! its my very first pigment and it's by far my most favorite color EVER. it's very similar to Club and yeah putting it on top of a black base is what i love to do. i like how the color pops and then i can fade it out to the brownish red color. beautiful can't live w/out it!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtygirl (Nov 12, 2005)

this look totally rocks! and i never would have initially thought of combining blue and brown!  i really don't own any browns because i think they generally make my pastey white skin look totally washed out, but now i am going ot try the brown in holiday palette! thanks!!

<3
dG


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm so glad I just got Blue Brown, I absolutelly adore it with Brill! You look gorgeous babe


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2006)

very nice


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 5, 2006)

I love your hair!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 5, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 5, 2006)

I need to watch for your FOTDs more often... blonde, light skinned... I could hopefully dupe them because you look fab!


----------



## KJam (Feb 6, 2006)

so beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------

